# Lopi Berkshire in need of repair



## coldout (Oct 15, 2013)

I am a little behind in trying to get some supplemental heat going in our living area.  I spotted this real nice looking Lopi Berkshire nearby, but the ad says that it needs a thermocouple or thermopile. 

Buying something that needs fixed from the get go is not normally something I would do but the price seems decent considering the retail.  I can't find any info on the price of these parts, but more importantly, I worry what else might it need that could be costly.  I don't know how old the model is.  For $750, what do you guys think?  Could I be stepping into something expensive to fix or are these units pretty affordable to repair?


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 16, 2013)

Did you take a look at it? Is it in good condition? How old is it? IMHO, that's a nice looking stove, & depending on the insulation in your home & the outside temps, it'll heat anywhere from 450 to 750 sq. ft. There generally isn't much that can go wrong with a Direct Vent gas unit. If the pilot doesn't stay lit, it's probably the thermocouple. It the pilot stays lit, but the burner won't come on, it's probably the thermopile. A simple multimeter can be used to test either of these items, but you need to have them put to a flame somehow.  A member here, Woodheat stoves will probably have the parts you need, & they're not that expensive. We can talk you thru the replacement. If it's in good shape, I'd go for it.


----------

